# Funny Japanese exercise video



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Watch these Japanese ladies do workouts and teach English at the same time.

This video is actually pretty hilarious. Try to hang in there until the 3rd phrase they teach - it's pretty hilarious...

http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=17936


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Well..............I just don't know what to say. I guess I'm underwhelmed again.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Sorry dude. I thought it was funny :smt017 :smt017


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Oh........it was funny. I was almost literally :smt046 My wife thought I was havin' some sort of seizure! Wonder if we can get a complete series? Keep'em coming! :drooling:


----------

